# photography locations near Amherst Ma.



## jmarquezphoto (Nov 6, 2015)

I am in the process of setting up a fitness shoot for an UMASS college student who is pursuing a career in fitness. I need ideas for indoor locations that will accommodate my three light setup and the use of white seamless for certain looks. I have several shoots lined up in warehouses, gyms etc locally to where I live. This particular shoot is an hour away for me so scouting locations is becoming difficult. If anyone has any ideas warehouses, abandoned buildings  (that I can legally enter), gyms etc please let me know. The shoot is set for Nov 22 so it'll be here before I know it. I appreciate all the help I can get, thanks.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 6, 2015)

It's been a LONG time since I was in the Amherst area (I taught at UMass for 3 years, lived in Amherst, Belchertown and Northampton) so I won't give you specific site recommendations.  But there are a couple of options for other places to look:
--Dojo's or karate studios...for a nominal fee you should be able to shoot at one of them and it will look like a workout/fitness setting.
--Dance studio.
--Try a couple of shots of your subject running the stairs at the UMass library.
--Also, parking garages are good...I see athletes training in them all the time in bad weather


----------



## jmarquezphoto (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Joe, those are some great suggestions. I typically shoot outdoors but now with the weather getting a little cooler I need to move things indoors. The parking garage sounds great, have you ever shot in one before? If so when and what time do you shoot to avoid any cars?


----------

